# My favourite beans at the moment are...



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

Sumatra Mandheling. They have a lovely fresh flavour, full of the mountains from which they are grown. its truly a unique flavour. Has any one else tried these beans?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is this an advert by any chance?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where did you buy them from, Nude? Obviously, that bean from roaster a may not be the dame as that bean from roaster b!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

His website is extremely poorly written.

And all his coffee is fairtrade.

As a rule, I would never buy FT.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Where did you buy them from, Nude? Obviously, that bean from roaster a may not be the dame as that bean from roaster b!


I don't know, but I can probably guess.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I bet 'Nude Espresso' are well pleased about this. Do you have a good lawyer?


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

my apologies. I should not have posted that in such a way to make it look like that was from the site. it wasn't i have various here, i just love the stuff. I would like to fix this bad reputation i seem to have on here now, and i am willing to give away some coffee for people to try etc, if they are willing to help me i.e. advice on how i could improve the website. If you are interested let me know. thanks again.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you try to become an online retailer, you are putting your website up against all of the others. So, I am sure you have already, but if not, have a look at your opponents, such as HasBean, Rave, James Gourmet, Londinium....the list is endless. Ask yourself if you would feel happy buying from them. Make a list of the things you like and dislike about their sites, then compare it to your own offering, with eyes wide open and see if you think yours is as good.

Where are you based? I hate anonymity of the web and refuse to deal with companies that do not reveal their trading address with a phone number.

All food for thought


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Where are you based? I hate anonymity of the web and refuse to deal with companies that do not reveal their trading address with a phone number.
> 
> All food for thought


Could be wrong, but I believe it's a legal requirement that he posts his address on his website.

At the very least, if you contacted trading standards, they wouldn't be too happy.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Could be wrong, but I believe it's a legal requirement that he posts his address on his website.
> 
> At the very least, if you contacted trading standards, they wouldn't be too happy.....


I thought it was a requirement if you are selling something?... So in this case yes.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks guys, i'll get the address put on this afternoon! I'm new to all this so its kinda hard getting to the stage where i am making a few more sales.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The best way to repair the reputation is to contact forum management


----------

